# Deformed Puppy?



## zoradude5 (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello, I'm new to the forums.

http://web.1asphost.com/zoradude5/SSPX0252.jpg
http://web.1asphost.com/zoradude5/SSPX0253.jpg

Here are the URLs to two pictures of one of my puppies. My dog (mix breed) had the puppies yesterday (January 3rd). Most of the litter has been fine, except for this one. He can't walk. His arm is connected at the elbow to his body (in the second picture). His head is frequently up at the angle that it is at in the first picture. You can move it down to a more normal position, but he will move it back to the upwards position. 

What should I do? I've been having to put his mouth up against the mother's nipple and squeezing to get anything into him. He won't move and doesn't suckle. We have been keeping the mother outside of our house in an enclosed tool shed, but it is still kind of cold where she is being kept. Any advice? what is wrong with him?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Take the puppies to the vet, they should have seen them by now.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you serious? Get him to the vet. Get them all inside so they don't freeze to death.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

those puppies need to be in temperatures of at least 80 - 90 degrees GET THEM all in the house..... 

then take this puppy to the vet..... to be honest I would probably humanely euthanize but you may not have to if you don't get those puppies in the house where its warm and get mom into a warm location..... 

S


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

Agree'd! GET THAT PUP TO A VET!! You really need to bring those dogs in the house immediately! You'll be lucky if they dont all get sick or die from the cold!


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

I know you are posting here because you want help. So here is my advice: 

1. Get the pups in the frikkin house! 
2. Take the pup's to the VET! 

The rest I have to say I wont say online.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

clipclop said:


> I know you are posting here because you want help. So here is my advice:
> 
> 1. Get the pups in the frikkin house!
> 2. Take the pup's to the VET!
> ...



best response yet....  
straight and to the point


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

First I agree the puppies need to be kept warm. Puppies should be kept at 98 degrees for minimum of the first 2 weeks of there life. They are at huge risk of hypothermia. If you can not bring them into the house, then you need to make a safe confined area and use a heating pad designed for dogs. The kind from the drug store are not safe to use with dogs/puppies. Or at the very least hang a heat lamp with a heating light bulb over there confined area. But keep a thermometer in the area so that you can moniter the temp. 
As far as that particular puppy, I would pry open the mouth to see if the palate if fully closed. If it is not, then the puppy needs to be put down. The front legs do look to be deformed, which could be from many things, poor nutrition during developement, attaching to a less healthy area of the uterus, or is somewhat resembles dwarfism.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

This is a perfect example of why breeding should be left to those that actually know what they're doing.


----------



## zoradude5 (Jan 5, 2008)

I am very sorry that I wasted my time coming to these forums. 

I expected semi-prompt answers from experienced and helpful dog owners. I would figure that taking a sick dog to the vet is a common sense response to any seemingly serious pet problem. If that is the only piece of advice super moderators and senior members can give, they should not be posting or should not be seniors or moderators of any kind. I have no easy access to a vet, and would have taken my dogs to see one, just like any person could have done.

007dogs, great thanks for the advice. People like you are the reason people get on the internet for advice. I was looking for practical help that could be quickly implemented.

We brought and kept the puppy inside and started reading up on how to care for him. He died while sleeping a few hours later.



Annamarie said:


> This is a perfect example of why breeding should be left to those that actually know what they're doing.


For your information I did not breed to produce show puppies or to experience the miracle of birth, our dog just happened to have gotten pregnant and we tried to help her as much as possible. I also do not believe I came to this website just to receive an idiotic, unproductive, wasteful, hateful, narrow-minded insult like this.

I agree with you. Breeding should be left to those who find pleasure in such activities. I am raising dogs for fun. My daughter enjoys them so much. They are really the highlight of her day. Having fun and loving a dog should be left to someone who can actually do so. Start with the people in your world. Show them. Don't hurt them, please. Be humane.


----------



## Dana1384 (Aug 13, 2007)

You got the answers you asked for.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

zoradude5 said:


> For your information I did not breed to produce show puppies or to experience the miracle of birth, our dog just happened to have gotten pregnant and we tried to help her as much as possible. I also do not believe I came to this website just to receive an idiotic, unproductive, wasteful, hateful, narrow-minded insult like this.


Well if you did not intend to purposely breed your dog then she should have been spayed at the earliest time the vet thought was safe. This would have prevented an oops litter. Now I understand some people go thru some financial trouble at times and that is why there are low cost clinics that can spay your dog at a greatly reduced price or even for free if you can prove that you really can't afford it. But if you don't have a low cost clinic you should have kept your dog crated if there are unfixed males in your house and to only let her outside with 100% supervision to make sure a male can't get to her as they will do anything to get to a female in heat.


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

ok i know u are not going to like how this sounds OP but i hope you dont have the same attitude if ur daughter comes home pregnant. It just happened mom! seriously, in this day and age there is so much info to prevent unwanted litters. Before animals could even be spayed or neutered, dog owners simply kept the dogs apart. 
Furthermore, look at your original post- I cant imagine you expecting that to generate warm fuzzies from all of us. You could have qualified your post a LOT more to begin with. 
Lastly, what were you expecting us to say or do? Post schematics for surgery? Even if any of us were Vets (which some people here are) they would still not be able to diagnose your dog by a picture online! You have no excuse for being upset at people for telling you to bring the dog indoors and take the dog to the vet. Apparently the advise you got here wasnt so "common sense" since you didn't figure out on your own to bring NEWBORN pup's indoors.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm the ignorant one??

I certainly hope that by now your dogs, ALL OF THEM, have been to see the vet. 

I also, for the sake of the puppies, hope that you've had some sense knocked into you and are bringing the puppies inside. Would you leave a newborn child outside in a cold garden shed? 

You contradicted yourself in your post, saying that you weren't doing it for your daughter and then you say you bred because your daughter loves dogs so much. Then you said it was an OOPS litter, then you say you're breeding for fun? I don't buy it.

I hope you find responsible homes for these pups and please get your dog spayed as soon as the vet says it's safe to do so.

And FYI: most dog owners that care about their pets allow them to sleep in the house when it's cold, even without puppies.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

zoradude5 
You are welcome for the information. But please be advised, I do not support the intentional breeding of mixed breed dogs or purebreds for that matter without proper breed knowledge and genetic and health screenings. The world has plenty of dogs in shelters without the intentional adding to that senario. But I also believe what's done is done, and nothing can turn back the hands of time. And not to help with an already exsisting issue is not right. I do hope you decide to have your female spay and not produce anymore mixed breed pups. Even with all my breeding experinance, whelping a litter is a very stressful thing. And each time your female is bred you put her life at risk. What do you think this would have done to your daughter had the mother dog died delivering these pups. I hope when you find homes for these pups, you make up a simple contract for each new owner, that they sign agreeing to spay and neuter there pets so the cycle does not continue. A responsible breeder will also agree to take back any puppy they produce at anytime for any reason. You could also include this into your adoption contract. This is the best way to assure the pups are never in a shelter or bred.


----------



## Kazama the pimp (Oct 1, 2007)

This is a very sad thread. Poor puppy


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm shocked this thread wasn't closed.
Very sorry to hear about the puppy...I'm thinking like 007 that it had a clef pallet (even if I can't spell it!). 
It's sad to see new users of DF being scared away with rude responses...responses like 007 gave...constructive criticism, are the way to go. Instead of pissing the person off, you give them a new insight in a kind manner instead of condemning them from the word go.

To the OP, who I doubt will be back and my effort is probably futile, but here goes:

Sorry to hear about the deformed puppy, but sometimes it's natures way of telling us that it would not have had a quality of life. 
Breeding dogs just for the sake of breeding them helps to fill shelters up with unwanted dogs, purebred or not. Check out the statistics in your state, in mine, it was estimated an average of 78 dogs PER DAY were put to sleep last year in 1 county alone (this state has 15 counties)...all because nobody wanted them. (I can cite a source on this if you want to read it) 
I hope for your puppies sake that you draw up a contract with the folks getting the puppies to try to insure that they will have happy, safe, and healthy homes, and won't end up one of those statistics.
Well wishes for the rest of the litter.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

OP, please have your dog spayed as soon as you can.

Let me tell you a story:
when I was on the farm I had a Nephew (by marriage) who had a head injury from a farm accident. His Granparents owned the farm and gave this boy everything he wanted because they felt so guilty about his injury (which, BTW affected him in many ways and always will, for the rest of his life). While his injury was not their fault, it was their farm and it occurred doing work for them. The boy was 14.

One year, this boy asked for a dog. A neighbor had some mixed breed puppies and so he got a little female puppy. He was in no way competant to own, care for or train a dog. Neither were his Grnaparents whith whom he lived. 

I had dogs that were really nice dogs.. well trained... that everyone admired. Well, with Puppy not being trained at about 6 months old they decided I should do it (after all, my husband was their son and I had no kids...). I did not have adequate time and told them so.. Because no one had ever taught the puppy anything.. even her name.. well, I had my hands full. 

I asked them when she would be spayed and they said, "Oh she should have a litter..." I requested they spay her but it never happened. Pregnancy surely did happen!

By this time, the dog was marginally trained and she gravitated toward one of the workers on the farm. She had her puppies in his basement. She had FOURTEEN puppies. One was similar to your puppy and died almost at birth. Puppies were checked by a vet who came to the farm.. and all was well in puppy land. 

However, the nephew now wanted one of these puppies.. and so he had one (this time a male). The others were given away and the mother was spayed and went with the farm worker when he left. 

At the end of 3 years not ONE of those fourteen puppies was alive. Some had been taken to the pound and PTS. Others died under the wheels of cars on the highway. NOT a single adoptive family was qualified to have a dog.. and the dogs all paid in the end.. I do not believe the Mother dog made it to 5 years old. 

This is a very sad story and this story is why we all insist on puppies not being bred 'indiscrimantly' (or however you spell it). I was frustrated by the whole business. I am frustrated by your puppies and what you are saying as well. 

I had no say in this whole thing.. and it was about 25 years ago. I had no say in any of it (because my husband insisted to 'keep peace' I would take the dog to train and to 'keep peace' it would not be spayed etc.). It was a bad place for me to be and an even worse one for the dog and her puppies. I DID object and even as I did object to being named 'trainer' to the not spaying, I was drowned out by other people. The dog was not my dog.. 

This story illustrates why people here get so upset over dogs breeding either by 'oops' or any other unplanned method. I could not agree with them more. 

While they expressed anger at you and the whole sad story, the bottom line is what I see coming thru this thread is an undying love for and care for dogs of any kind. What I see is people who want nothing but a positive outcome for these amazing animals (yours or anyone else's).


----------



## Dutchie (Apr 18, 2007)

narrow minded? Who keeps a dog w/ pups in a cold tool shed! You asked the question therefore implying you did not know the logical answer. Unless you found out she was having pups while she was having them; research on how to care for them should have been done before hand. I hope the mother and pups are alright. You should consider gettting her fixed to aviod this in the future.
I hope you see why the posters are upset by this matter, take the criticism and I hope you see a different side to the situation. It doesn't mean you should not come back to the forum.


----------

